# Internal cable routing - Giant Defy



## hazilim (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm starting to think about changing the cables & housings on my 2013 Giant Defy Advanced 1 (Ultegra). The frame has internal cable routing. I've inspected what I can see easily, & I see a pair of small-diameter black plastic tubes running under the BB. The shifter cables are inside these tubes. Are there similar plastic tubes installed inside the frame? Are they securely attached to the entry & exit openings in the frame? Does anyone have instructions on how to remove / replace my cables & housings?


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

I changed cables and housing on my Giant TCR Advanced SL last week so I have a pretty good idea how it looks inside.

Those black tubes are called "cable liners". The purpose of cable liners is to protect cables and housing from dirt and moisture. They run all the way from the headtube down to bb. If you want to change the cables/housing you will also need fresh liners. Roll of liners can be bought online for a couple of bucks.

Cable liners are not really fixed to the entry and exit openings. At the entry point on the headtube cable liners attach to the aluminum ferrule but they are not really fixed.

It is most convenient to replace the cables and bottom bracket bearings at the same time. Then you can guide cables with your fingers from the bb (with crank and bb bearings removed). Other than that replacing cables on Giants is a very straight forward procedure.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I just pull the old cable out, leaving the housing, put the new cable in the old housing, pull the old housing off the new cable, then slip the new housing on the new cable.


----------



## hazilim (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you both. I'll do it next month & let you know how it went.
Bob


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

If you pull out the liner and cable by mistake, You can straighten a thin gauge wire coat hanger and fish around to find the holes, then slide a cable liner over the coat hangar and pull the hangar out. Easier than using a non-rigid cable.


----------

